# Recommendations for bait cast rod and reel for steelhead float fishing



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I have a couple of pins, but also want a baitcasting setup for bobber float fishing steelhead. I'm thinking maybe a 10 foot rod with large eyes to help with icing and allow bobber stops to pass through.

I want a left handed crank baitcaster that can handle steelhead and had decent anti backlash. Don't want to break the bank. Have lots of Okuma rods and think they are fine.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Tatula CT or Curado 201k would be plenty good. Ambassadeur 5501 if you want something round, or even a used Calcutta 101. I feel a round reel would balance out with a longer rod better than a lightweight low profile. A 4601 would be even better, but those are no longer made and they can be hard to come by.

Better yet, if you can swing the cash, this guy Ambassadeur® Mörrum® ZX

That's the Pure Fishing outlet, which owns Abu Garcia. You're pretty much buying direct. Those Morrums are cream of the crop. Abu Garcia Morrum ZX 3600 3601 Product Review


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

I just got a new lamiglass 9 foot and love it I did put a Diawa tatula on it. The 9 foot fits nice in the drift boat and works great. I used the ice past in the eyes on Saturday. No issues with ice for the most part. I never thought I would say this but I prefer the baitcaster over the pin in most situations


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Funny You mention it, I just bought an Abu Garcia 4601 c3 yesterday on eBay. The same model Tincanary recommended. I saw another listed on there too but the asking price was $175  More than twice what I paid. I got lucky I guess. Can't wait to try it out this season.


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Daiwa Tatula SV TWS Low-Profile Casting Reel. Get the purple. I picked mine up at north woods for $185



https://novatacklecompany.com/shop/ols/products/ntx1383-116-6-12lb-rated-spiral-wrapped-baitcaster




you won’t be disappointed!


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

rippin lip said:


> Daiwa Tatula SV TWS Low-Profile Casting Reel. Get the purple. I picked mine up at north woods for $185
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The SV TW is also a fine hardware reel, throws down to 1/8 effortlessly.


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

tincanary said:


> The SV TW is also a fine hardware reel, throws down to 1/8 effortlessly.


Ran mine the first time Sunday, absolutely love it.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

rippin lip said:


> Ran mine the first time Sunday, absolutely love it.


They just came out with it in the 70 size too, should be just as good. TATULA ® SV 70. It's built on the same platform as the Japanese market Alphas SV TW but uses a long shaft spool, whereas the Alphas uses the free floating spool with the short shaft. DAIWA ： アルファス SV TW - Web site


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Ive got an 11’6” Raven Spiral wrapped baitcaster rod. Paired with the Abu Revo. It’s a great combo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

adam bomb said:


> Ive got an 11’6” Raven Spiral wrapped baitcaster rod. Paired with the Abu Revo. It’s a great combo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


What kind of guides does that rod have? Any trouble with a bobber stop sliding through them?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I used a plug rod with good sucess, soft tip but with good backbone. The combination of the float and shotting provide enough weight that reel selection is not critical. I would back the spool tension off pretty well and rely on thumb to control over run. I used a centerpin a lot but fishing solo and trying to net fish from a boat required fighting fish beyond a point where I felt was optimal for a high success release. I would often run two plugs out the back and float spawn down the chute. In rarer cases I would cast of the side.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

plugger said:


> I used a plug rod with good sucess, soft tip but with good backbone. The combination of the float and shotting provide enough weight that reel selection is not critical. I would back the spool tension off pretty well and rely on thumb to control over run. I used a centerpin a lot but fishing solo and trying to net fish from a boat required fighting fish beyond a point where I felt was optimal for a high success release. I would often run two plugs out the back and float spawn down the chute. In rarer cases I would cast of the side.
> 
> View attachment 822456


That Pro Max is a sweet reel, even to this day. It was the predecessor to the Abu Morrum and ran about $200 30 years ago. Lots of room for improvement in that one as well; faster gears, carbon drag, etc.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

tincanary said:


> That Pro Max is a sweet reel, even to this day. It was the predecessor to the Abu Morrum and ran about $200 30 years ago. Lots of room for improvement in that one as well; faster gears, carbon drag, etc.


I was sold on Rippin Lip's reel after fishing with him and bought a Tatula SV TW 103XS for the reel. 


plugger said:


> I used a plug rod with good sucess, soft tip but with good backbone. The combination of the float and shotting provide enough weight that reel selection is not critical. I would back the spool tension off pretty well and rely on thumb to control over run. I used a centerpin a lot but fishing solo and trying to net fish from a boat required fighting fish beyond a point where I felt was optimal for a high success release. I would often run two plugs out the back and float spawn down the chute. In rarer cases I would cast of the side.
> 
> View attachment 822456


I agree about fishing solo and the long reach to net a fish. Heck even trying to cast 10'-13' of line from a pin is tough. Netting a fish is another story. Might have to stand on a seat  or maybe handline to get the fish close to the net.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Steve said:


> I was sold on Rippin Lip's reel after fishing with him and bought a Tatula SV TW 103XS for the reel.


Something to note, SV spools are set up differently than others. You want to have a little bit of lateral play in the spool, the tension knob is preset from the factory. The reel was designed solely to work via braking only with zero spool tension. The braking system in SV reels is very forgiving. You could drop your bait, turn up the brake and keep your thumb off the spool if you wanted.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

tincanary said:


> Something to note, SV spools are set up differently than others. You want to have a little bit of lateral play in the spool, the tension knob is preset from the factory. The reel was designed solely to work via braking only with zero spool tension. The braking system in SV reels is very forgiving. You could drop your bait, turn up the brake and keep your thumb off the spool if you wanted.


Yeah I watched a few YouTube videos on the settings. I adjusted accordingly. As for the anti-backlash, I want to use the lowest setting possible while free-spooling bobbers on the river.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'm getting a custom built rod for float fishing for steelhead using a baitcaster. Will also be a spiral wrap rod. Any recommendations on the length of the grips in front and behind the reel?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I bet one of the "longer" plug rods you got from me would work just fine. Even "walking" skein with that thing...


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Shoeman said:


> I bet one of the "longer" plug rods you got from me would work just fine. Even "walking" skein with that thing...


It turns out, I'm doing just that right now but getting a rod built from a better blank with spiral wrap and big guides.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I know I want a Michigan handle, just having a hard time finding dimensions for the cork on each side of the reel.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

That's interesting, never saw a baitcast rod with a Michigan handle before.


----------

